

Ask HN: Have you had or know anyone who has had Lasik surgery? - raheemm

I wear glasses and have pretty bad eye sight (-8). I am considering Lasik surgery (in NYC). My research indicates that the procedure is pretty solid but everytime I read about isolated cases that did not work out, it freaks me out. Also the pricing seems to be all over the place - from $399 to $3000 per eye - which also gives me pause. A mature procedure should not have such variations in pricing right? So would appreciate any feedback on this.<p>1. What has been your experience with lasik?<p>2. How much did you pay for it?<p>3. Any doctor recommendations in NYC?<p>TIA
======
znt
I had received Excimer Laser surgery in Istanbul about 3 years ago. It was a
private hospital and most of the people who went there were european (German &
British mostly). I paid about €1000 for both eyes and the surgery took about 5
mins per eye. There was lots of itching and tears after the surgery for 1 day
but no pain.

I don't know the rates in US but that hospital is famous for Medical Tourism
(good service, low rates) maybe you can check it out:
<http://www.lasikinturkey.com/en/index.asp>

Btw my eyes are okay now, still have perfect sight.

------
amoore
I had it done in 1997 and paid $2500 per eye. It was rather uncomfortable to
have done, but that only lasted for a few minutes. The next day I had 20/15
vision.

It has completely changed my life (for the better). I don't have any after-
effects (that I know about). I can read, see far away, drive at night, and
have written software for a living for the past 13 years.

Don't forget that most people who have a great experience don't write about it
on the Internet, only the people with bad experiences do. That means that
there's a selection bias on the stories that you read online.

------
johng
I had LASIK done about 3 years ago (was 28 or so at the time) and it was the
best thing I ever did.

I didn't have terrible eye sight but had trouble seeing stuff in the distance,
especially at night. Was supposed to wear glasses and contacts but rarely did.

I paid $4500 for the procedure, at a very nice and highly reputable place.

Was done in New Mexico, not NY though so no recco's here.

Get it though, you'll love it.

~~~
johng
I should add that I slept for 24 hours (they give you pills) then flew to
Vegas the day after and partied hard for 3 days straight.

Just add drops, but no pain and not much discomfort at all.

